
Tiny Core v9.0 Released - Siecje
http://forum.tinycorelinux.net/index.php/topic,21746.0.html
======
Something1234
Tiny core is such a fantastic small distribution. I really do think that it is
best in class.

------
jamespo
What's the difference with the standard & "pure" ISOs?

~~~
juliangoldsmith
Tiny Core installs to disk, and allows you to add/update packages once it's
been installed.

Something like Knoppix (at least when I used it) runs exclusively off a disk,
and can't be updated once it's been burned.

